# First project: sinkbridge



## RavenMad (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all, have been drooling over all the wonderful stuff everyone has been showing here and decided that I'd turn my hand to something a little more straightforward while I'm waiting for my first gyuto to arrive - a nice, sinkbridge. Oh, and it's my first post here, so "Hi!" 

It's made from jarrah with teak accents and aluminium spacers. The f&f is a little 'rustic' in a couple of places given I was using mainly hand tools although I bought a belt/disc sander towards the end (oh, for a drill press!)

Anyway, on with the pics - c&c welcome!













Adrian


----------



## mt_mac (Jan 28, 2014)

nice handy work


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 28, 2014)

That's an awesome looking sinkbridge you've made there! Congratulations and welcome to KKF 

I would probably protect wood with some varnish as it may contact with water rather often. And replace screw with something like this


----------



## RavenMad (Jan 28, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> That's an awesome looking sinkbridge you've made there! Congratulations and welcome to KKF
> 
> I would probably protect wood with some varnish as it may contact with water rather often. And replace screw with something like this



Cheers guys. So far, I've finished it with Feast & Watson's "Kitchen Oil" which is basically a tung/nut oil that finishes matt. I'll be waxing it after the oil has completely dried with carnuba wax. I was hoping to find some wingnut screws like you showed but couldn't find anything locally - will keep looking because the one's I've used are bloody hard to turn!  Thanks for the welcome and feedback!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome and it looks great!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 28, 2014)

Great work! I think you're the first member from Radelaide! Welcome aboard


----------



## erikz (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks really clean and neat! Welcome to KKF!


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to KKF, that looks awesome.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 28, 2014)

may I ask 





Looking at your beautiful work I feel shame about a piece of plank that I'm using as sinkbridge now. Gonna try making something at least half as beautiful as yours


----------



## erikz (Jan 28, 2014)

How much do you sell these for :biggrin:


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 28, 2014)

erikz said:


> How much do you sell these for :biggrin:



lus1: You really could put these on the market. Great job.


----------



## erikz (Jan 28, 2014)

Dream Burls said:


> lus1: You really could put these on the market. Great job.


I do concur!


----------



## schanop (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice :-]


----------



## JHunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Nicely done, have ya used it yet?


----------



## RavenMad (Jan 28, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> may I ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for your kind words! The holes and grooves are to help water drain away while sharpening instead of it pooling and spilling over the edges (the grooves help direct the water to the holes where the water drains). A sinkbridge is a really good project to work on as it's not too challenging (all straight edges) and you end up with something useful and looks good. Go for it!


----------



## RavenMad (Jan 28, 2014)

erikz said:


> How much do you sell these for :biggrin:





Dream Burls said:


> lus1: You really could put these on the market. Great job.





erikz said:


> I do concur!



Wow, what a great response - thanks everyone!  

I had no idea it would be popular - I hadn't even considered selling them. Having made one now, I have different design ideas and ways to improve it so I might mess around a bit more.



JHunter said:


> Nicely done, have ya used it yet?



Not yet - still need to wax it for final protection. I plan to do that this weekend and then give it a go.


----------



## daveb (Jan 28, 2014)

You can always tell the guys that got "A"s in shop class. Well done.


----------



## seward (Jan 28, 2014)

I have the Zwilling/Kramer sink bridge in bamboo. Yours looks.......a little nicer.


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 29, 2014)

That's a damn nice sink bridge and a great first post... You will fit in here lol. 
Welcome again .


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 29, 2014)

Really like that sink bridge, fantastic work! And welcome aboard!


----------

